# **CAM LINKS**



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

This is a thread for you to post your camera link so members know who they can be watching. Please post a brief description of your mare, their due date, any important information and the link to your barn camera.

If you have any informative videos or websites on foaling, feel free to post those as well.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INFORMATIVE RED BAG FOALING VIDEO: [/media]
FOALING POSITIONS AND INFO (web page): http://www.shenandoa...situations.html

FOALING SIGNS (web page): http://www.crayonbox...alingsigns.html


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Well done, that is so much easier.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

So much easier. Hope it helps others too!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

I couldn't find it either. I think it is private?


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea, BB seems very close!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Liz said that it is a private cam, I think she just wanted a pair of eyes on her mare last night so she could get some sleep. I do hope sshe updates soon cos I am on the edge of my chair


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome Megan! thanks so much.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

No problem


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Megan. Hope it makes it easier. I was starting to need flash cards. I only have a few minutes way early in the morning but I always try to peep in on whichever one is thought to be almost ready. You never know when somebody might doze off.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 15, 2012)

Fantastic job Megan. Thanks so much. This is going to make it so easy to check on everyone.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Megan for doing this! Now I can watch mares and not have to find all of them.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

You are welcome!!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Also if you have not watched the red bag delivery video that posted on main forum you must! It is on a thread about wishing safe foaling (Reble). I mentioned seeing it on youtube and Tremor was kind enough to find the link and post it.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 16, 2012)

I saw that the other day! I just posted a link to it under the first post of this thread. Good idea!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

MeganH said:


> I saw that the other day! I just posted a link to it under the first post of this thread. Good idea!


 Teamwork!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

Just bumping this back to the top. Thanks again Megan. I can go this and switch back and forth quickly between cameras. No babies for anyone last night? I am just in quickly from cleaning stalls and turning kids out for some pasture. Hopefully can catch my grandson's baseball scrimmage this afternoon.

Again, Thanks!

*Happy Birthday PARMELA. HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY EVERYONE. GOOD LUCK FOALING EVERYONE *


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

Penny at Lil Pondarosa had the most adorable little colt last night from her mare Kitkat

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pondarosa


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 21, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Decided I needed a list so I didn't have to search for mares and their cams sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bumping it back to current page. There are so many to help out. Any to add Megan? I can barely keep up. Good luck everyone. My "nail test stats" thread is back up on the main forum thanks to new posts. Please keep them coming there. I am so busy with mine but I do enjoy popping in occasionally!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is Stormy's link....

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches]http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches[/ur

l]


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2012)

Added Stormy to the watch list!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2012)

Rosie and Khia from High Mountain added too


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job Megan


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 23, 2012)

*Mares, may I have your attention please?*

*The weekend is officially here. Those of you that are in the range of near due date may proceed to foal. *

*Good luck to all. You are all winners. *


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

Diane, have you been sharing your happy pills again?


----------



## MeganH (Mar 23, 2012)

ROFL


----------



## MeganH (Mar 27, 2012)

Can I pin this? I wish it would stay at the top .. we will just have to keep bumping it up.

I had moved Missy (Maple Hallow) from the Mares on cam to the Babies but now Ellie is in the stall so I moved the link back.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2012)

you girls are all amazing. Megan could you change the title to "cam links" perhaps that would help the newbies


----------



## MeganH (Mar 27, 2012)

YAY! That was so fast!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you REO!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Can I pin this? I wish it would stay at the top .. we will just have to keep bumping it up.
> 
> I had moved Missy (Maple Hallow) from the Mares on cam to the Babies but now Ellie is in the stall so I moved the link back.


Sorry to make ya move stuff around! I just figured we should start getting used to Ellie's habits since she is a maiden and was technically due first LOL!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh no worries! I would have her on cam if she was mine too



I didn't know if you had any mares to watch now so I switched you and was going to switch you back when you had one.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I have the list updated- let me know if I need to add or change anything!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, Snowball is on cam now! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches

her link (It's the same as Stormy's)


----------



## MeganH (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright I fixed it! Thank you!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! It makes it easier to have them in one place!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Apr 17, 2012)

What a fab idea Megan..Im sure iv missed loads but now i can come straight here and tune in



..Thank You


----------



## MeganH (Apr 17, 2012)

You are welcome





Now... I have been away a few days so let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## MeganH (May 21, 2012)

I am really behind on the cam list- can someone please copy and paste the list into a post and fix it? Add any new cams and move any mares who have foaled to the other list? I have a wedding this weekend and will be busy and can't go through all the threads to sort it all out. So sorry! You can update it whenever I am not able to by copying and pasting


----------



## targetsmom (May 21, 2012)

On Target Miniatures cam is down so can be removed from the list. Maybe there is a reminder somewhere to let you know to take links OFF the list when the cam is down, but I don't remember seeing one. Some of us need multiple reminders, especially when sleep deprived!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 7, 2013)

Since I am not as active now- maybe we should work this thread differently by having the cam owners (or other members) post new posts with the link to the active cams as they are set up, and take the old cam list off of the first page. We could still add important foaling videos and links like there is already. All the cam links will still be here int he thread, but not on the first post.

Someone then could take the active cams and post them at the end of the thread in one post to have them closer and easier to find. It would be up to date and more then just one member could keep it updated this way.


----------

